# wireless network usb adapter (WPA2) suggestion please



## semin (May 21, 2010)

Dear BSDers,

I am managing to buy a usb wireless adapter for my old laptop recently and am wondering which usb wireless devices on the FBSD8.0 hardware list support *WPA2*. I have looked around local computer stores but found that only TP-Link TL-WN321G, Linksys WUSB54G rev C and D-Link DWA-110 (all supported by rum(4)). As these available options do not support WPA2, I am thinking of buying a WPA2-capable model online.

Any suggestion please?


----------



## none (May 28, 2010)

hi,

I have the TP-LINK nic and it is now on pfsense box as wpa2 ap. not the fastest on earth, but for internet surfing is fine.

none


----------



## semin (May 31, 2010)

But it's a NIC but not a USB adapter, is it?


----------

